# Campus Watch?



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 28, 2005)

Campus Watch

Weird


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2005)

Weird indeed.


----------



## Reed (Mar 2, 2005)

*actually.... not weird*

Hey folks -
I work at a large research university -- I am immersed in the culture of academia -- this group is looking at legitimate concerns.

Listen to Dennis Praeger -- he discusses this issue sometimes.

Recall the protests at a California community college prior to the last election? see:

http://frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=15855

Regards,
 Reed


----------

